# Parade of Tree of life Baby afghans - from the KP workshops



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope you will enjoy seeing the work done by the teacher and students of this wonderful workshop that is in progress. 

Are these outstanding??


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Absolutely!!! Love the color and workmanship! Beautiful!!!


----------



## oliviarosen (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm amazed how many great ideas the knitter in this forum have. Well done!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

My Tree of Life....... Still a work in progress!!!
Thanks Saroj and Designer 1234 for a wonderful workshop
Have enjoyed it thoroughly!!
Would never have attempted such an ambitious project on my own!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the workshop and Saroj was a pleasure to have as an instructor.


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous! Terrific work!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

So gorgeous! Can't wait til I can get started on mine. Timing is just not good right now


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

They show the hard work you put into them. Good job!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

My first attempt at the Tree of Life, something I have always wanted to do but never had the nerve. 
I was so happy when this workshop was advertised, I am loving every minute of it.
Thanks a million.
Xxx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Baba Masha, your blanket looks great.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Baba Masha, your blanket looks great.


Thank you ever so much Katsch, I appreciate that. I love making it. Trying to make other projects at the same time so it is taking longer than would normally, still enjoying every minute of it. X


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

They all look beautiful!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Baba Masha your blanket is beautiful!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks for the workshop and Saroj was a pleasure to have as an instructor.


Kathy that is just perfect. Looks so nice and warm...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> My first attempt at the Tree of Life, something I have always wanted to do but never had the nerve.
> I was so happy when this workshop was advertised, I am loving every minute of it.
> Thanks a million.
> Xxx


wonderful.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Thanks for the workshop and Saroj was a pleasure to have as an instructor.


Amazing. Love it.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Deb-Babbles said:


> wonderful.


Thank you Deb-Babbles.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life....... Still a work in progress!!!
> Thanks Saroj and Designer 1234 for a wonderful workshop
> Have enjoyed it thoroughly!!
> Would never have attempted such an ambitious project on my own!


Beautiful blanket Gail. Love it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will enjoy seeing the work done by the teacher and students of this wonderful workshop that is in progress.
> 
> Are these outstanding??


I love the color of this one. Unusual.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Yours is beautiful too!!
This is so exciting!
Cannot wait to see more.....


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life....... Still a work in progress!!!
> Thanks Saroj and Designer 1234 for a wonderful workshop
> Have enjoyed it thoroughly!!
> Would never have attempted such an ambitious project on my own!


It is perfect. Love how it is so detailed.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Kathy that is just perfect. Looks so nice and warm...


Thanks Deb and a big thank you for the gift of vintage yarn to make this lovely blanket.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks Deb and a big thank you for the gift of vintage yarn to make this lovely blanket.


An Honor to share.  :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Deb!
Enjoyed making it!!
It was so much fun!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

What fabulous knitted afghans!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

All of the blankets are so beautiful and well done!!! You all deserve very high praise for your work!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your work is stunning, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you, beautiful work!!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautiful work everyone


----------



## annehill (Feb 13, 2012)

I meaning to get around to do one of these great eork one and all 
I am really envious that you beat me to it love them all


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful work and color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

love this blanket!!! they both look great! and so different! nice job!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

I love the picture of the white top. Is it knitted or crocheted & did you make it? Would love the name of the pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

such beautiful pieces. It is on my to do list


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

TickledPinki said:


> Absolutely!!! Love the color and workmanship! Beautiful!!!


Ditto to that!


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

wish you would do one for the large sized afghan need an insentive thank you


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes, they ARE outstanding! :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Beautiful work. I'm one of those who had to start over and decided to enlarge my pattern in the process. I haven't had as much time to devote to it as some have and am only on Row 40 of Patterns I and II. It's so easy to get caught up with keeping up with others' progress, but this is not a contest. Mine will be finished when it's finished.


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 16, 2012)

They are all absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks for the workshop and Saroj was a pleasure to have as an instructor.


Kathy,

It's just beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> Kathy,
> 
> It's just beautiful!


Thank you. We miss you at the knitting group. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

All gorgeous! Maybe someday ...


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

CBratt said:


> All gorgeous! Maybe someday ...


I say the same, cannot even imagine starting something like that until I retire and have more time. Can I ask how long that took to make?


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

wow all of the blankets look fantastic, what lovely work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

momskii said:


> I say the same, cannot even imagine starting something like that until I retire and have more time. Can I ask how long that took to make?


I was pretty quick with this blanket as I was determined to finish and did not want to put it down. It took me two weeks.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok i love the blanket but where can i get pattern for the animals on it they are so cute


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are all gorgeous. Love the pattern.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I like this a LOT! Great work!


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

all the blankets are wonderful, where did you get your pattern?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

A beutiful pattern and superb work from all.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful and very talented.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

they are all so pretty.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

they are all beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful! Great job...


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

They are truly beautiful blankets..


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

The pattern can be found on the Lion Brand site.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful blankets.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for showing them and they are ALL beautiful!!!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome .


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome Parade! Strike up the band!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

All of the blankets are absolutely beautiful! Congratulations to you all for completing them!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> The pattern can be found on the Lion Brand site.


I saw 3 patterns on Lion Brand site, but not like the ones in this post. Could I look somewhere else maybe?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*why don't you drop into the workshop- it is still open! go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

scroll down to #26 Tree of life workshop with saroj*

let Saroj know you are there and read from page one. good luck.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

ready to be blocked.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

So lovely!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That blue color is just gorgeous!!
Ways I love it!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

momskii said:


> I say the same, cannot even imagine starting something like that until I retire and have more time. Can I ask how long that took to make?


We started on may 4 so you do the math.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> ok i love the blanket but where can i get pattern for the animals on it they are so cute


Itty-bitty toys by Susan b Anderson.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

My second one in Aran color


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. The workshop is still open. It is not as difficult as it looks. You can all do it. Read my notes, cheat sheet and hints for smooth sailing.

I will hold your hands and you will finish the project without any problem. If you can knit and purl, you can do it. 

Happy knitting! Saroj


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, they are outstanding. And what a difference color makes. They are all gorgeous but the pink one is really stunning.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Just crossed the half way mark. I love all the beautiful colors that are being posted. I am doing mine in Red Heart Frosty green. I am really liking this color. 

Patsy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer here:

I am so glad that all the wonderful Tree of Life afghans have been shown on this thread!

*Saroj, I thank you for teaching this workshop and also all the KP members who made these beautiful afghans*.

They are all very beautiful. Another wonderful workshop taught by KP members to other KP members.

Designer1234


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you designer for giving me the opportunity. I enjoyed my first online class. It was easier than I thought. 

A big thank you to all the participants. Please post all your finished afghans as you complete. Saroj


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I made this with Red Heart SuperSaver, size 6 needle and left out 20 SS rows before and after middle section to make it crib size. Thank you everyone for your encouragement.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

waya said:


> ready to be blocked.


 :thumbup:


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

how long and about how wide does this pattern end up just wondering they really turn out beautifully


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I know this pattern is supposed to be on lionbrand but it keeps pulling up a different pattern :roll:


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic!


More! We want more!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

go to the following link and all the questions about the pattern, size, and more are all answered on workshop #26 tree of life blanket with saroj.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167502-1.html


----------



## DePaul kniter (Nov 24, 2012)

All colors are beautiful, such a nice pattern.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

How pretty, love the color.


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

GinB said:


> Beautiful work. I'm one of those who had to start over and decided to enlarge my pattern in the process. I haven't had as much time to devote to it as some have and am only on Row 40 of Patterns I and II. It's so easy to get caught up with keeping up with others' progress, but this is not a contest. Mine will be finished when it's finished.


I'm feeling the same. I love doing this, but I have a two year old here and I don't need any distractions.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all stunning! Love the pattern and wish I had gotten in on the workshop! Thank you for sharing them all.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

My Tree of Life Afghan finally finished and ready for blocking!!!
Thank you Saroj and Designer for a wonderful workshop!!
I used Carron One pound Wool, Color Off White and Size 9 Circular Needles
The finished size is 41" by 57"


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> My Tree of Life Afghan finally finished and ready for blocking!!!
> Thank you Saroj and Designer for a wonderful workshop!!
> I used Carron One pound Wool, Color Off White and Size 9 Circular Needles
> The finished size is 41" by 57"


Really beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks fantastic Gail.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Bab Masha and Katsch!
Your look beautiful too!
I really enjoyed it so much and feel a void now
Maybe I will start one in a green or teal!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gail. Your afghan looks beautiful. Excellent work. Saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you Saroj
I am pleased with the way it turned out and had so much fun doing it!
Thanks once again for a most interesting and enjoyable workshop!!


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Trying to put my blanket on the parade, hope it works


----------



## Maz (Apr 24, 2011)

Aren't they just all so lovely, well done Gail.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Maz said:


> Trying to put my blanket on the parade, hope it works


Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Very beautiful Maz!!
Love them all, actually!


----------



## KatieRose (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is mine! It looks dark in the picture, but it is Super Saver, Frosty Sage. (Hope the picture attached!?)


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

My finished blanket. Oh what fun.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

beautiful afghans Katierose and Judy - congratulations


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

KatieRose said:


> Here is mine! It looks dark in the picture, but it is Super Saver, Frosty Sage. (Hope the picture attached!?)


Fab, KatieRose. Well done


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

judybug52 said:


> My finished blanket. Oh what fun.


Gorgeous, judybug52, love it


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Katie Rose love your beautiful sage blanket!
Judy yours is beautiful too and so neatly done!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful blankets ladies. This is a great parade. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I will be starting my second chart III this week so I still have a ways to go.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

You are all artists of the needles!!!!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Pictures of this amazing shawl just keep coming! So many accomplished knitters on KP. No wonder it is such an awesome Forum! You are all an inspiration for the beginners and not so expert knitters to keep on knitting, and giving us all something to aim for.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Here's mine too! 
It was done in Rowan Baby Merino Silk DK in Clay colour. It's actually a lovely soft brown which doesn't show up so well and it also has been properly blocked to a rectangle shape, not the odd shape it appears in the photo (my photographic skills!)
Have loved every minute of this workshop and would never have attempted this without the help of Saroj to guide and encourage us. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful Helen!
It's so neatly done!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Helen your blanket is stunning. Excellent work done. Looks very soft and beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous Helen


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I am so impressed that so many people actually finished the afghan in record time. 

All the compliments from the knitters were heartwarming. 

Thank you for your kind remarks. 

I enjoyed teaching it. It was a very pleasant experience. 

Have a nice summer! 

saroj


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful blanket, you should be very proud of your work


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello Saroj,Updating my progress. Completed my blanket few days ago.Trying to post in the parade. Finally transferred the pic.from iPhone to desktop.Having trouble with completing the rest of the procedure.Will figure out and eventually post it.I need some tech lessons here.I used only three skeins of yarn.My blanket is 33"x47".Used #8 needles.I am curious to know what sizes the others have.Some look larger and others smaller than mine.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Aghog said:


> Hello Saroj,Updating my progress. Completed my blanket few days ago.Trying to post in the parade. Finally transferred the pic.from iPhone to desktop.Having trouble with completing the rest of the procedure.Will figure out and eventually post it.I need some tech lessons here.I used only three skeins of yarn.My blanket is 33"x47".Used #8 needles.I am curious to know what sizes the others have.Some look larger and others smaller than mine.


You don't need to transfer to desktop. From your iPhone post the details first. Go again and add the attachment directly from your iPhone and send. Bingo. It is done. Don't preview because that deletes the attachment.

Mine is 40x52 and I used 41/2 skeins. It depends how tight or loose you knit specifies the size. Your size is perfect for baby crib or a throw for the sofa.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I am so happy. I have finished my afghan and I love it.
I used 4 x 100g Baby Deluxe yarn, machine washable double knitting in pale lemon colour.
I used 5.00m (6) needles and my afghan came out at size 36 x 45 inches.

I wish to thank Saroj from the bottom of my heart for the help and inspiration on this. It has been an amazing workshop. I have loved it from the beginning and I feel elated with my result. Thank you. Love and Blessings.
Baba Masha.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

baba masha - your afghan looks absolutely gorgeous. Perfect baby size. Love it. enjoy! saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Baba Masha I absolutely love your blanket!!
Such a lovely soft lemon color!!
It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Baba Masha, beautiful blanket. Nice work.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Saroj said:


> baba masha - your afghan looks absolutely gorgeous. Perfect baby size. Love it. enjoy! saroj


Thank you so very much Saroj. I am so happy. X


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> Baba Masha I absolutely love your blanket!!
> Such a lovely soft lemon color!!
> It is gorgeous!!!


Thanks a million Gail. I have absolutely loved this workshop and completed a project that I would never have attempted. I am thrilled.

BTW My daughter lives in California, I have been out to visit her 6 times. She lives in Redondo Beach moving to Long Beach this weekend. I love CA. X


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Baba Masha, beautiful blanket. Nice work.


Thank a million Katsch, much appreciated. X


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope people don't mind me posting another picture of my afghan, I think the colour shows up better with natural lighting. I was so excited last night when I finished my blanket that I took a picture and posted it but the lighting didn't do it justice at all.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems to me that each of these blankets have their own individual identity - the pattern is the same but they all reflect something of the artisan in them. Mine has become even more special now as it has been made with love for my first little grandbaby who is due in September. My daughter was admitted to hospital yesterday on complete bed rest as indications are that she will have a premature birth. Every little leaf and every little bud on this blanket have now come to represent another week of life for our baby so it could not be more appropriately named than "Tree of Life". Without Saroj, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

helen4930 said:


> It seems to me that each of these blankets have their own individual identity - the pattern is the same but they all reflect something of the artisan in them. Mine has become even more special now as it has been made with love for my first little grandbaby who is due in September. My daughter was admitted to hospital yesterday on complete bed rest as indications are that she will have a premature birth. Every little leaf and every little bud on this blanket have now come to represent another week of life for our baby so it could not be more appropriately named than "Tree of Life". Without Saroj, it wouldn't have happened.


I will keep you in my prayers Helen4930. That is a beautiful story, it has brought a tear to my eye.
You have such an exciting time ahead of you, a grandchild is so precious, nobody realises just how strong the bond will be until that baby arrives. It is pure magic. I'm excited for you, your daughter and all the family.
What a wonderful gift for your first grandchild 'the Tree of Life blanket' Brilliant.
Best of luck. I'm looking forward to seeing your finished blanket. X


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Best wishes for you, your daughter and your family Helen. GOD has his own Miracles. Grandchild brings a lot of happiness and you made the blanket with Love. Good Luck! Saroj


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

helen4930 said:


> It seems to me that each of these blankets have their own individual identity - the pattern is the same but they all reflect something of the artisan in them. Mine has become even more special now as it has been made with love for my first little grandbaby who is due in September. My daughter was admitted to hospital yesterday on complete bed rest as indications are that she will have a premature birth. Every little leaf and every little bud on this blanket have now come to represent another week of life for our baby so it could not be more appropriately named than "Tree of Life". Without Saroj, it wouldn't have happened.


I will be saying a special prayer for your daughter and that precious grandbaby. Good luck and health to all of you.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Baba masha said:


> Thanks a million Gail. I have absolutely loved this workshop and completed a project that I would never have attempted. I am thrilled.
> 
> BTW My daughter lives in California, I have been out to visit her 6 times. She lives in Redondo Beach moving to Long Beach this weekend. I love CA. X


I live in the Bay Area and am relatively new to the place
I don't know how far this would be from where your daughter lives but it would be so exciting to meet when you come down here.... If at all possible
What do you think?
I feel a bond with all the ladies of this workshop!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> I hope people don't mind me posting another picture of my afghan, I think the colour shows up better with natural lighting. I was so excited last night when I finished my blanket that I took a picture and posted it but the lighting didn't do it justice at all.


It is even more beautiful in natural light. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Baba masha said:


> Thanks a million Gail. I have absolutely loved this workshop and completed a project that I would never have attempted. I am thrilled.
> 
> BTW My daughter lives in California, I have been out to visit her 6 times. She lives in Redondo Beach moving to Long Beach this weekend. I love CA. X


The photo shows great detail. It is beautiful. Makes me anxious to finish mine. My daughter lives in Santa Monica which is not too far from Redondo Beach.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

helen4930 said:


> It seems to me that each of these blankets have their own individual identity - the pattern is the same but they all reflect something of the artisan in them. Mine has become even more special now as it has been made with love for my first little grandbaby who is due in September. My daughter was admitted to hospital yesterday on complete bed rest as indications are that she will have a premature birth. Every little leaf and every little bud on this blanket have now come to represent another week of life for our baby so it could not be more appropriately named than "Tree of Life". Without Saroj, it wouldn't have happened.


Dear Helen
We will all keep your daughter and the little one in our prayers until the birth
This is one very special blanket!!
Hugs


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Gail DSouza said:


> I live in the Bay Area and am relatively new to the place
> I don't know how far this would be from where your daughter lives but it would be so exciting to meet when you come down here.... If at all possible
> What do you think?
> I feel a bond with all the ladies of this workshop!!


It would be amazing to meet up. I will get my daughter to look up where the Bay Area is in comparison to Long beach.

I also feel a great bond with the ladies here, I call them my new family. I feel so blessed to be part of it. Xxx


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't find a link to post a picture here.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> The photo shows great detail. It is beautiful. Makes me anxious to finish mine. My daughter lives in Santa Monica which is not too far from Redondo Beach.


Thank you for your kind words Patsy. I have been to Santa Monica, it is beautiful there. Lorraine likes to show me around when I am out there. I love CA. It is amazing.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Saroj said:


> It is even more beautiful in natural light. :thumbup:


Thank you so much Saroj. I just can't find the words to express how grateful I am to you for your wonderful teaching on this project. I could never have done it without you. You made it so easy. I really LOVE my blanket, probably more than anything I have ever done in my life, and believe me I have done lots of different things.
Thank you. God bless. X


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

linda6200 said:


> I can't find a link to post a picture here.


Here is the link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-172100-1.html#3336366


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Amazing and beautiful knitting.
Kudos, to all of you.

Helen, thanks for sharing.
Joining all those who will be praying for the baby and your family.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you so very much to all you lovely folk who have sent their kind wishes and prayers for my grandbaby. You feel like an extended family! We feel very positive for a good outcome and will keep you all informed when the big day arrives. Your support helps tremendously.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

My finished blanket. I used red heart super saver in frosty green. It measures about 41 wide by 54 long. It took me 3 weeks do do. Took me forever to figure out how to post picture. Best thing I ever knitted. Love the results.

Fran


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Fran, your blanket is beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> My finished blanket. I used red heart super saver in frosty green. It measures about 41 wide by 54 long. It took me 3 weeks do do. Took me forever to figure out how to post picture. Best thing I ever knitted. Love the results.
> 
> Fran


Fabulous, just fabulous.


----------



## altamece (Mar 10, 2011)

it's beautiful, where did you get the pattern?


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful Fran
Love the color!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful work Fran. You are right it is easier to knit than to figure out the technology sometimes. Congratulations you mastered both. Saroj


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

here is my afghan.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Aghog, I love your color. It is absolutely breathtaking and refreshing.

You will enjoy the afghan when the cold weather comes. 

Saroj


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay, it finally worked -- so here it comes. I used Bernat Baby one-pounder, color Mauve. This is the closest I can come to the color out of ten pictures.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Aghog, love the color, gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice Linda, great color on yours as well.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Your afghan is just gorgeous Linda !!!
Love the color!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Linda- your blanket is very precious. I love this yarn and color. Job well done! You should be proud of yourself. Congratulations! Saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> Thank you so much Saroj. I just can't find the words to express how grateful I am to you for your wonderful teaching on this project. I could never have done it without you. You made it so easy. I really LOVE my blanket, probably more than anything I have ever done in my life, and believe me I have done lots of different things.
> Thank you. God bless. X


Your comments really touched my heart. God bless Saroj


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you so much for a great workshop. You are a wonderful teacher and hope you will do another workshop soon. Joining the workshop was a first for me and I truly enjoyed it. I never would have tackled a blanket like that, but with your encouragement I got it done and in record time for me. I am so happy with my finished blanket.

Fran.. :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Baba masha said:


> Thank you for your kind words Patsy. I have been to Santa Monica, it is beautiful there. Lorraine likes to show me around when I am out there. I love CA. It is amazing.


I was born in Los Angeles and grew up in Southern California. I spent many happy times in Long Beach when I was a young girl in the 50's. It has changed a lot but Southern Calif. is still home to me. I visit as often as I can.

KP is such a happy place. We meet so many neat people here.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> My finished blanket. I used red heart super saver in frosty green. It measures about 41 wide by 54 long. It took me 3 weeks do do. Took me forever to figure out how to post picture. Best thing I ever knitted. Love the results.
> 
> Fran


Beautiful. The photo does not do justice to the color. I know because I am using the same yarn and it is a lovely color. Great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Aghog said:


> here is my afghan.


I really like this. It looks like a happy color to me.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

linda6200 said:


> Okay, it finally worked -- so here it comes. I used Bernat Baby one-pounder, color Mauve. This is the closest I can come to the color out of ten pictures.


Mauve is my favorite color, great job.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Maybe I should get off the computer and get back to work on mine. I just love looking at all the finished ones.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Patsy Ruth, I sit at the computer all day as it's on a TV tray in front of my chair. I knit and crochet there with the computer running so I can multitask!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Good morning linda6200. I see you are in Texas. My, dad, mom, brother and sister were all born in Texas. I was born in Los Angeles.

Last time I visited Dallas was in 1956, a long time ago. I still have quite a few relatives living around that area. 

I work about 30 hours a week for my brother-in-law and I also do transcribing for a doctor at home. I don't have a lot of time for knitting but I do knit some every day even if it is sometimes just a few rows before I go to bed. I love it. 

I am almost finished with the second chart III. I just have chart I and II to do again and then the border.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

All of the blankets are outstanding!! Each one so individual, Its amazing how different each one looks, depending on colour and talent!
I havent even started mine yet. (too many UFOs) Im nearly done so will start as soon as I have finished the present one. I'm so glad these workshops never close!!! You have done a brilliant job Saroj! Also designer! because without you and your vision, none of this would even be possible!! Thankyou!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine was knitted with the purple aran from Aldi. I realised early on that this was going to be much bigger than I had anticipated and that I wouldn't have enough wool. Fortunately Missmolly came to my rescue with another ball. It took 620 gms altogether - I enjoyed the workshop and am pleased with the result.Thank you.


----------



## drenne (May 2, 2013)

judybug52 said:


> My finished blanket. Oh what fun.


Wow! Beautiful work


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Love the color and the afghan is beautiful!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Hallshy - Beautiful color and workmanship. Enjoy. Saroj


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful hallshy!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! Your afghan is beautiful!!
The color is striking and the pattern shows up so well
Absolutely love it!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Your blanket is beautiful. That color is fantastic. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Linda6200* just posted her Tree of Life- I am posting it here.

Isn't it gorgeous?

Designer


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

It sure is!!
Love the color!!
Congratulations Linda!!!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm envious of all the completed blankets here. They are all so beautiful! I'm nearly done with patterns IV & V but now have to alternate working on this one and another baby blanket for a coworker of my husband's. It's exciting to see all the lovely variations. I can't wait until I'm done & can add a pic of mine to the collection here!

Saroj, thank you so much for providing such wonderful instruction and support!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Saroj has agreed to teach another Tree of Life afghan ( different than this one) on March 30 2014* -- I am hoping I can convince her to keep on teaching different projects for us! Wonderful workshop.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is wonderful!!
Thank you Saroj and Designer for all the hard work and effort that went into arranging a wonderful workshop
Will definitely join the next one!!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was looking through some of my saved patterns last night, trying to find something suitable to take with me to a conference on Saturday -- the start of Worldwide Knit in Public Week -- and found this pattern on Lion Brand listed as "Nature in Natural" afghan. Their "Tree of Life" is a quite different one. Just found this interesting and thought I'd pass it along. I might do that one some day. :0


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty! It was cool this morning and I was using mine. Love it.


----------



## trish48 (Aug 17, 2012)

for those of us who have not completed the blanket how do we access the workshop


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

linda6200 said:


> I was looking through some of my saved patterns last night, trying to find something suitable to take with me to a conference on Saturday -- the start of Worldwide Knit in Public Week -- and found this pattern on Lion Brand listed as "Nature in Natural" afghan. Their "Tree of Life" is a quite different one. Just found this interesting and thought I'd pass it along. I might do that one some day. :0


This is same pattern Nature in Natural #1276 we just finished and you are seeing all the finished projects on the parade.

Different colors have different effects. Love all the colors. keep it coming. all have their own distinction and all are lovely. saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

trish48 said:


> for those of us who have not completed the blanket how do we access the workshop


go back to the watched topics and search for #26 tree of life with saroj or use the link below

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167502-1.html

if you have any questions, you can pm me and I will be happy to answer your question. good luck and wait to see the finished project. saroj


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> I'm envious of all the completed blankets here. They are all so beautiful! I'm nearly done with patterns IV & V but now have to alternate working on this one and another baby blanket for a coworker of my husband's. It's exciting to see all the lovely variations. I can't wait until I'm done & can add a pic of mine to the collection here!
> 
> Saroj, thank you so much for providing such wonderful instruction and support!


Take your time - no rush. you should be able to finish before the fall so you can use it. saroj


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Just beautiful! They keep coming, and the one is as beautiful as the next! Alovely Parade.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

just finished, not blocked yet, was fun to do, looking forward to more workshops


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the colour. I am just so impressed by the quality of the work in all of them.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Grd3, great blanket and awesome color, love it


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Such beautiful work - Inspiring!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Congradulations Grd3 - what a vibrant color? Absolutely magical and gorgeous. 

Saroj


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness Grd3!! Your blanket is gorgeous!!
Absolutely love the color!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ooohh, green! My favorite color! Wish I could have found something like that for mine! It's gorgeous!


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you all so much, it is Red Heart Comfort, the closest I could get to new leaf colour, my favorite spring colour. also my first experience with circular needles, looking forward to getting my tension better, want to get rid of the 'lines'
You all are so inspiring, God Bless!!


----------



## Meirong (May 1, 2013)

Green is so lively,great with this astern design. I wish to try my tree of life soon. Truly enlivening.


----------



## Meirong (May 1, 2013)

Green is so lively,great with this pattern design. I wish to try my tree of life soon. Truly enlivening.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

linda6200 said:


> Ooohh, green! My favorite color! Wish I could have found something like that for mine! It's gorgeous!


every color is so unique. It is fun to see the parade. Linda I love your color too. Grass is greener on the other side. You always like the others work better - it is a human nature.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful for sure some great work has been done!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Finally finished my Tree of Life Afghan. Thanks Saroj for leading this workshop. Cannot get picture on right now. I'll try later. I'm amazed by all the afghans and lovely colors! Great job, Everyone.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thanks for the workshop and Saroj was a pleasure to have as an instructor.


Just love this. Must try one day.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Baba masha said:


> My first attempt at the Tree of Life, something I have always wanted to do but never had the nerve.
> I was so happy when this workshop was advertised, I am loving every minute of it.
> Thanks a million.
> Xxx


Gorgeous.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I hope you will enjoy seeing the work done by the teacher and students of this wonderful workshop that is in progress.
> 
> Are these outstanding??


Each one is perfect!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Every afghan is so beautiful and I love seeing it done in all the different colors. I plan on doing this soon!


----------



## allfingers (Mar 1, 2012)

I trudging along with my blanket. I have also realized the importance of lifelines AND marking which row I put it in. I really think I have picked the wrong type of yarn, Sports weight Bernat Baby Coordinates, as it is sometimes difficult to see my stitches and etc... but I am working on. I have pulled it out about three times and am determined to complete it. Just wanted to thank all for their lovely completed works and hints. I only have two other KAL's I would like to be doing, but all in due time - or not.... hope all have a good week end Allfingers..


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

allfingers said:


> I trudging along with my blanket. I have also realized the importance of lifelines AND marking which row I put it in. I really think I have picked the wrong type of yarn, Sports weight Bernat Baby Coordinates, as it is sometimes difficult to see my stitches and etc... but I am working on. I have pulled it out about three times and am determined to complete it. Just wanted to thank all for their lovely completed works and hints. I only have two other KAL's I would like to be doing, but all in due time - or not.... hope all have a good week end Allfingers..


Be patient and look at one row at a time. I love baby bernat. I use that for baby afghan. Made every color. It is the best yarn for babies.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I am in the last chart section. The repeat of chart I and II. Still working on it and hope to finish in a few days.  

Thanks again Saroj for bringing this workshop to us. It has been a great experience. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

A bunch of beautiful afghans. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm attempting this again!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

good luck chocolatechips


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Chocolatechips said:


> I'm attempting this again!!


Failed again!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Chocolatechips said:


> Failed again!!


Are you trying to post a picture of your afghan?
If you are then do not preview it, after attaching
Just press send, it will go through


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> Failed again!!


you first add the description and than go back and add the picture. if that fails, please send the email to me and I will post it for you.


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Katsch, when you decide to do the afghan, be sure to print out the instructions and follow them closely. I marked mine up, erased and marked again for the repeats. It was a great help! Thank you again, Saroj!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

linda6200 said:


> Katsch, when you decide to do the afghan, be sure to print out the instructions and follow them closely. I marked mine up, erased and marked again for the repeats. It was a great help! Thank you again, Saroj!


Sorry not me. I think you mean chocolatechips


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oops! Sorry!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Chocolatechips said:


> I'm attempting this again!!


Chocolatechips - here is your finished pictures - great job


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful chocolatechips.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Chocolate chips , your afghan is gorgeous!!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

A beautiful afghan Chocolatechips. Well done you.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, Chocolatechips! It's no wonder you were trying so hard to post a picture of it, it is really something to be proud of!


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I'm proud of my TOL afghan. Thanks to Saroj for posting it for me, and while on vacation!! That's over and above duty, but I'm grateful to you.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Finished.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

How different with stockingknit stitches between every section. It makes it look as though each section is a framed picture. What a pretty setup and you must of got a lot of extra length. This pattern is so great for the multiple ways of spacing and planning.
I am on my last section I and II and eager to get my picture in even though summer is getting in the way...but I will persist. So glad I followed this KAL as the difficult was made so easy and all the questions I followed answered everyone of mine. Thanks all and especially Sarog!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Whoops,Saroj----much prettier. Sorry.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Kathy Sue, after reading your comment and re-looking at the photo, it would have probably looked better if I used the same width for the borders as the 3-inch stockinette before and after the Pattern III's. then it would have looked more like a picture frame border I think.

The only thing I didn't care for with Lyon Brand's pattern was constantly flipping back and forth between the pattern sections that appeared on different pages. So, I copied it into a Word file, enlarged the font and wrote each row from beginning to end. (I used a different font color for each pattern section to keep them straight in my head. Also, I found that (for me) using stitch markers made the stitches before and after each one larger, so I eliminated them.)

Thanks so much for your time, hard work and expertise, Saroj. This was a great workshop! I have no problem sharing my version of the pattern. Would you suggest I add a download link on this page or would you prefer people PM me?

Ginny


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you could share your version, I'd appreciate it.
I may find the courage to attempt this!


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

I can only say that I wished I had 1 % of the talent shown here.
Amazing and Beautiful.


----------



## allfingers (Mar 1, 2012)

I am trying to post the picture of my afghan on this site, so hopefully it will work. I posted it on the wrong site earlier...


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Each and everyone is stunning and work to be really proud of.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GinB said:


> Kathy Sue, after reading your comment and re-looking at the photo, it would have probably looked better if I used the same width for the borders as the 3-inch stockinette before and after the Pattern III's. then it would have looked more like a picture frame border I think.
> 
> The only thing I didn't care for with Lyon Brand's pattern was constantly flipping back and forth between the pattern sections that appeared on different pages. So, I copied it into a Word file, enlarged the font and wrote each row from beginning to end. (I used a different font color for each pattern section to keep them straight in my head. Also, I found that (for me) using stitch markers made the stitches before and after each one larger, so I eliminated them.)
> 
> ...


Ginny- we would like to put it on the closed workshops.

could you send it to me to [email protected]?

thanks -- I will check with saroj but she is away right now and i am sure she won't mind.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

you did it Brenda(aka allfingers)

great job - see sometimes goof up works is so stunning. I am so proud of you to recalculate and do what you did. It is unique and different from the other patterns. 

Love it - love it- love it ......


----------



## allfingers (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Saroj, and again...thank you for your help



Saroj said:


> you did it Brenda(aka allfingers)
> 
> great job - see sometimes goof up works is so stunning. I am so proud of you to recalculate and do what you did. It is unique and different from the other patterns.
> 
> Love it - love it- love it ......


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Designer1234,

The pattern has been sent to your email address.

Ginny


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

GinB said:


> Designer1234,
> 
> The pattern has been sent to your email address.
> 
> Ginny


Great job GinB! I see you added some stiches. This is wonderful. All the brains are working and we now have another great product. The 10 Sts add on makes it perfect size and the pattern looks fabulous. I love the way you highted the pattern making it very easy to read.

Saroj


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GinB - download is now on the Tree of Life workshop. you are welcome to download it there as well as the other information on the workshop. 

The new download is on the last page of the workshop


If you go to check out our workshops that are in the archives, locked and closed. read them from page one as quite often corrections occur during the discussions. So read from Page one right through to the end in all cases. I hope you will check out the 30 workshops that have been finished and are closed. Two more are in the works and another one started today. 

Designer


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, Saroj. Thank you, too, Shirley. Happy I could be of help.


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

I finished!! I've been knitting since September and the Tree of Life Baby Afghan was a challenge for me. I learned so much with this project with the repetition of all the stitches and would recommend to everyone to stretch yourself and try new things. I must admit I'm glad it's finally done though. I'm very happy with my afghan!!


----------



## allfingers (Mar 1, 2012)

Fruway...What a lovely color. Yes, this has been a challenge for me also but what a nice feeling when it is finished...


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous Fruway. You will enjoy your fruit of labor for years to come.

Saroj


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful fruway! You should be very happy, lovely work.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Congratulations Fruway!
Your blanket is beautiful!!
Love the color!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

@ Fruway - Your blanket is beautiful. Congratulations on its completion.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fruway said:


> I finished!! I've been knitting since September and the Tree of Life Baby Afghan was a challenge for me. I learned so much with this project with the repetition of all the stitches and would recommend to everyone to stretch yourself and try new things. I must admit I'm glad it's finally done though. I'm very happy with my afghan!!


Fruway - that is glorious. What wonderful baby blankets you have all made. Saroj is going to teach another Tree of Life in the new Year. A different pattern so watch for it!


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

Finished my Tree of Life blanket last month and finally blocked it this week. I loved doing this pattern, the directions were clear and the workshop was very helpful.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Carolannknits - You did a great job. Love the color. Thanks for kind words.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Carolannknits said:


> Finished my Tree of Life blanket last month and finally blocked it this week. I loved doing this pattern, the directions were clear and the workshop was very helpful.


Wonderful baby afghan! Isn't it great how all of you did different colors. Saroj is starting a new class this morning for her 
knitted criss cross scarf.

it is#32 Knitting a Criss cross Scarf workshop =

on the link below this post (workshop link) you are welcome to join in as you can likely use your stash. She is a wonderful teacher.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous Carolannknits. Love the color.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone's Tree of Life is done beautifully. My gosh what a talented group of people we have here WTG!


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone have the link to the pattern


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

tracy said:


> Does anyone have the link to the pattern


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167502-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I did this Tree of Life after the Workshop was closed but used the Workshop information that Designer has allowed to stay on for us to use. Thank you Designer and thank you Saroj for this wonderful workshop. Here is my result.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are all so pretty.


----------



## Baba masha (Apr 13, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> I did this Tree of Life after the Workshop was closed but used the Workshop information that Designer has allowed to stay on for us to use. Thank you Designer and thank you Saroj for this wonderful workshop. Here is my result.


Beautiful. Love the colour. Great knitting.


----------



## tracy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank u xx


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

Beau ti ful


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> I did this Tree of Life after the Workshop was closed but used the Workshop information that Designer has allowed to stay on for us to use. Thank you Designer and thank you Saroj for this wonderful workshop. Here is my result.


I love the color you chose for your Tree of Life! Beautifully done.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Stunning!!! :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank You so much.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I did this Tree of Life after the Workshop was closed but used the Workshop information that Designer has allowed to stay on for us to use. Thank you Designer and thank you Saroj for this wonderful workshop. Here is my result.


Your Tree of Life Blanket is beautiful!!!
Love the color!!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

My daughter just posted a photo of the Tree of Life afghan I made during the workshop on her Facebook page. The lighting in my photo made it difficult to see properly, so I thought I'd add her photo here. (BTW, I redid the pattern to make it longer and wider. Saroj posted a download of my version of the pattern right underneath the pattern download, if you'd like to take a look at it.)


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

cute.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

GinB said:


> My daughter just posted a photo of the Tree of Life afghan I made during the workshop on her Facebook page. The lighting in my photo made it difficult to see properly, so I thought I'd add her photo here. (BTW, I redid the pattern to make it longer and wider. Saroj posted a download of my version of the pattern right underneath the pattern download, if you'd like to take a look at it.)


Your blanket is gorgeous!!!
Love the updated version!!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Well done & I like your changes.

I'm still working on mine between other projects, but I find it hard to stop. Would rather keep on with the Tree of LIfe afhgan. In the end, I'll have many things done. All beautifully, of course.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

conig said:


> Well done & I like your changes.
> 
> I'm still working on mine between other projects, but I find it hard to stop. Would rather keep on with the Tree of LIfe afhgan. In the end, I'll have many things done. All beautifully, of course.


I have not finished mine but it will be my first project in the new UFO workshop here on KP.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Ginny - what a compliment from a daughter. She will treasure this forever.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. THAT is the daughter that appreciates what I make for her and members of her immediate family. The other daughter is not one for hand-made anything...more's the pity.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

All the tree of life afghans are very stunning very well done to you all, this one is on my to do list.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Changed quite a few things in the pattern and was nervous that it wouldn't work out but I am happy with the results. Thank you to Saroj and everyone else who posted their pictures and questions because it gave me the inspiration and motivation to make my version of this wonderful pattern.

My afghan was made with a bulky yarn and measures 48x62. I chose a wool/alpaca/acrylic yarn so it would be soft but machine washable/dryable. The alpaca fibers were a little long and seemed a touch prickly here and there but I think that will ease over time. If I EVER make this again, I will choose the very best yarn I can afford because it takes a lot of hours to complete the pattern!!


----------



## fruway (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks beautiful, nice job on the changes!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning gorgeous . Love your variation.

Get ready to do another one with me starting march 30.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Saroj said:


> Absolutely stunning gorgeous . Love your variation.
> 
> Get ready to do another one with me starting march 30.


I am waiting........


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

These are all gorgeous. I really need to make my own.


----------



## AubreyK15 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

